# Comparte memes contra el globalismo antiblanco



## pizpi y gostosa (28 Mar 2021)

taluec


----------



## pizpi y gostosa (28 Mar 2021)

taluec


----------



## pizpi y gostosa (28 Mar 2021)

taluec


----------



## pizpi y gostosa (28 Mar 2021)

taluec


----------



## Alabama Anon (1 Jul 2021)




----------



## Alabama Anon (1 Jul 2021)




----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (1 Jul 2021)




----------



## Alabama Anon (1 Jul 2021)




----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (1 Jul 2021)




----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (1 Jul 2021)




----------



## Alabama Anon (1 Jul 2021)




----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (1 Jul 2021)




----------



## Alabama Anon (1 Jul 2021)




----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (1 Jul 2021)




----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (1 Jul 2021)




----------



## frankie83 (1 Jul 2021)

Todo muy bonito pero son cosas en inglés, dedicadas a un público específico, y sobre todo copiadas de algún sitio (siempre el mismo?) con poner algún Link era suficiente


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (1 Jul 2021)




----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (1 Jul 2021)




----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (1 Jul 2021)




----------



## Anka Motz (1 Jul 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 700648


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (1 Jul 2021)




----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (1 Jul 2021)




----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (1 Jul 2021)




----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (1 Jul 2021)




----------



## V. Crawley (1 Jul 2021)




----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (1 Jul 2021)




----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (1 Jul 2021)




----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (1 Jul 2021)




----------



## Iron John (1 Jul 2021)




----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (1 Jul 2021)




----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (1 Jul 2021)




----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (1 Jul 2021)




----------



## Tigershark (1 Jul 2021)

Anka Motz dijo:


>



Tremendo cortocircuito progre.Al final los denunciaran por islamofobia....


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (1 Jul 2021)




----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (1 Jul 2021)




----------



## TylerDurden99 (1 Jul 2021)

frankie83 dijo:


> Todo muy bonito pero son cosas en inglés, dedicadas a un público específico, y sobre todo copiadas de algún sitio (siempre el mismo?) con poner algún Link era suficiente



Ejtos modelnos que ponen cosas en inglés putos snobs de ciudad!


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (1 Jul 2021)




----------



## Uritorco (1 Jul 2021)

Me alegro que este hilo esté activo otra vez.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (2 Jul 2021)




----------



## Uritorco (2 Jul 2021)




----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (3 Jul 2021)




----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (3 Jul 2021)




----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (3 Jul 2021)




----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (3 Jul 2021)




----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (3 Jul 2021)

Imagen que retrata al típico progre de mierda que se cree con superioridad moral


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (4 Jul 2021)




----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (5 Jul 2021)




----------



## Chusmona (6 Jul 2021)




----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (10 Jul 2021)




----------



## LostSouls (10 Jul 2021)

Buena reaparición, y todas las páginas que había desaparecieron sin más? Qué tolerante esta democracia europea constitucionalista que nos hemos dado.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (10 Jul 2021)

LostSouls dijo:


> Buena reaparición, y todas las páginas que había desaparecieron sin más? Qué tolerante esta democracia europea constitucionalista que nos hemos dado.



Bienvenido a la nueva SUBnormalidad


----------



## Uritorco (10 Jul 2021)




----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (10 Jul 2021)

Anka Motz dijo:


>



Impagable, supongo que en youtube habrán borrado el video. Antes o después "caeran del burro", pues cada vez hay mas musulmanes y se ven con mas derechos de agredir impunemente.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (12 Jul 2021)

Ahora son los negros quienes tendrán que pedir perdón en la premier por dejar a Inglaterra sin eurocopa


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (13 Jul 2021)




----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (13 Jul 2021)




----------



## TIESTO4EVER (19 Jul 2021)

¿Qué pasó con el hilo original by Arrekarallo?


----------



## Uritorco (28 Jul 2021)




----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (28 Jul 2021)




----------



## pizpi y gostosa (29 Jul 2021)

taluec


----------



## Akira. (2 Ago 2021)

pizpi y gostosa dijo:


> taluec



El negro es el mono en la película.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (9 Ago 2021)




----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (14 Ago 2021)




----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (14 Ago 2021)




----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (15 Ago 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> ¿Qué pasó con el hilo original by Arrekarallo?



Eliminó su cuenta

@Arrekarallo


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (15 Ago 2021)




----------



## V. Crawley (15 Ago 2021)

La naturaleza es cruel. No por eso deja de ser una verdad como un templo. Sintiéndolo por el crío de De Niro, que lógicamente no tiene culpa de la idiotez de su padre.


----------



## Hombre Blanco Hetero (15 Ago 2021)




----------



## weyler (15 Ago 2021)

pero pon en español


----------



## MAESE PELMA (15 Ago 2021)

si algún día tengo hijos les pondré este hilo


----------



## Equilibrado paralelos (15 Ago 2021)

Zbeeks 1235 dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 743545
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 743546



Haberlo hecho con pistolas. Tenían espadas. He visto forjado a fuego un capítulo con una espada africana


----------



## V. Crawley (15 Ago 2021)

Ese no es el punto. Se trata del éxito reproductivo. Eastwood lo ha tenido, De Niro no. Hija no sé, mírate un poco el foro, que esto es Burbuja, hay cosas que se dan por sabidas.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (15 Ago 2021)




----------



## Lux Mundi (15 Ago 2021)

Chusmona dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 704504
> Ver archivo adjunto 704505
> Ver archivo adjunto 704507
> Ver archivo adjunto 704511




Me encanta el de Clint Eastwood y Robert de Niro, este último no es más que un progre que ha disfrutado lo progretizado.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (15 Ago 2021)




----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (15 Ago 2021)




----------



## Uritorco (15 Ago 2021)




----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (16 Ago 2021)




----------



## Tigershark (16 Ago 2021)




----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (16 Ago 2021)




----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (16 Ago 2021)




----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (17 Ago 2021)




----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (19 Ago 2021)




----------



## Uritorco (21 Ago 2021)




----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (23 Ago 2021)




----------



## César92 (23 Ago 2021)

¿De quiénes se compadecerá Merkel?


⁣¿De quiénes se ⁣compadecerá Merkel?




superocho.org


----------



## El Reaccionario (23 Ago 2021)

Una pena que hayan eliminado el otro hilo, había infinitos memes.

Pongo uno de cosecha propia.


----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (25 Ago 2021)




----------



## bloody_sunday (25 Ago 2021)

este es gueno


----------



## Uritorco (27 Ago 2021)




----------



## Tons of Fear (27 Ago 2021)




----------



## Cali (27 Ago 2021)

El Reaccionario dijo:


> Una pena que hayan eliminado el otro hilo, había infinitos memes.
> 
> Pongo uno de cosecha propia.



Me gusta pero deberías poner menos imágenes yendo más despacio ya que no se aprecian los detalles de estas


----------



## Tons of Fear (27 Ago 2021)




----------



## Tons of Fear (27 Ago 2021)




----------



## Tons of Fear (27 Ago 2021)




----------



## Tons of Fear (27 Ago 2021)




----------



## Tons of Fear (27 Ago 2021)




----------



## Tons of Fear (27 Ago 2021)




----------



## Tons of Fear (27 Ago 2021)




----------



## Tons of Fear (27 Ago 2021)




----------



## Tons of Fear (27 Ago 2021)




----------



## Tons of Fear (27 Ago 2021)




----------



## Tons of Fear (27 Ago 2021)




----------



## Tons of Fear (27 Ago 2021)




----------



## Tons of Fear (27 Ago 2021)




----------



## Tons of Fear (27 Ago 2021)




----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (27 Ago 2021)




----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (27 Ago 2021)




----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (27 Ago 2021)




----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (12 Sep 2021)




----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (12 Sep 2021)




----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (12 Sep 2021)




----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (17 Sep 2021)




----------



## Uritorco (17 Oct 2021)




----------



## Uritorco (27 Oct 2021)




----------



## Uritorco (28 Oct 2021)




----------



## Zbeeks 1235 (6 Nov 2021)




----------



## Uritorco (26 Nov 2021)




----------



## Uritorco (19 Dic 2021)

*¡¡¡VICTORIA BLANCA!!!*


----------



## Uritorco (3 Ene 2022)




----------



## pizpi y gostosa (9 Ene 2022)

taluec


----------



## pizpi y gostosa (21 Ene 2022)

taluec


----------



## Vistalegre (23 Ene 2022)




----------



## pizpi y gostosa (24 Ene 2022)

taluec


----------



## Armero_Álvarez (24 Ene 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Todo muy bonito pero son cosas en inglés, dedicadas a un público específico, y sobre todo copiadas de algún sitio (siempre el mismo?) con poner algún Link era suficiente



los españolitos no les da para hacer memes ni comprender nada d esto


----------



## pizpi y gostosa (24 Ene 2022)

taluec


----------



## Uritorco (2 Mar 2022)




----------



## Uritorco (8 Mar 2022)

¿Es que nadie reflota el hilo?


----------



## DonLimpio (9 Mar 2022)

Creía que este hilo era mucho más largo...


----------



## Vistalegre (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Vistalegre (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Vistalegre (23 Mar 2022)




----------



## Vistalegre (23 Mar 2022)

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Vistalegre (23 Mar 2022)

Ver archivo adjunto 996840


----------



## Vistalegre (23 Mar 2022)

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Vistalegre (24 Mar 2022)




----------



## Uritorco (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Uritorco (8 Abr 2022)




----------



## Uritorco (8 Abr 2022)

DonLimpio dijo:


> Creía que este hilo era mucho más largo...



Ese hilo lo censuraron, por desgracia, y hubo que abrir uno nuevo.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (23 Abr 2022)




----------



## AryanFront (10 May 2022)




----------



## Uritorco (5 Nov 2022)




----------



## n_flamel (27 Dic 2022)




----------

